# Casios



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

As most of you know one of my hands is useless basically.

Have I read correct that some Casio's backlights come on just by flicking the wrist?

Anybody know which models?

Thanks


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Most of the current G-SHOCKS do, apart from the ones still using old modules like the classic DW-5600E.

You need to check for "Auto EL" in the spec.

I recently bought a GW-9000 (Mudman) and an MTG-910D (MI:III watch) and both have it. A cool feature.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Anything listed as having Auto or Full Auto EL Backlight, MrC.

There are many to choose from, probably too many to list, but this feature is worth reading:

Auto EL Backlight


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, also look for the term "Easy Touch Backlight Digital". There's a switch inside which activites the backlight when the watch is angled towards the face.

Our answers are like busses. Nothing for ages and then three come along at once


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Indeed Rich









Thanks guys anyway. Having some model nos is a big help.

Thanks for that as well George - very informative.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What do you think of your MTG-910D Seamaster?

Gawd-so many like you said. Many seem to have same features. Trying to go on looks now. Would like steel one with auto light and solar really.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> What do you think of your MTG-910D Seamaster?
> 
> Gawd-so many like you said. Many seem to have same features. Trying to go on looks now. Would like steel one with auto light and solar really.


I like it very much. At first I thought I would flip it, preferring the atomic Mudman, but I've really bonded with it. What I particularly like is the big time display, which also shows the date and the day simultaneously (its either or date/day on the Mudman).

I hummed and harred about buying one until it was too late and the only UK authorized dealer for the MI:III limited edition had sold out, so I had to hunt one down in Germany. The plus side of that is that it was quite a bit cheaper, even factoring the shipping. PM me if you want the details but be warned, you'll need some schoolboy German to navigate their website!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

This may be useful.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Looks good. Sent you a PM about my findings.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I got one too


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Paul, the MTG910 is a great watch, really comfortable on the wrist. It comes on steel bracelet

and there is no other strap options for this model. (strap adapters will not fit this model)

Good luck!










/j


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

A flick of the wrist? I reckon that could be a bit embaressing......imagine the light leaking from under the bathroom door?









Regards David


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks all.

Got one in end. I was lead to believe it was a lookalike to one I wanted but cheaper, as dials at top don't seem to work. One does tho-to do with atomic clock. So I got it cheaper than expected.










That looks good Griff. like the battery indicator at top left - mine don't seem to have one.

Is yours same as Griff's Watchless?


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

The dials at the top are working fine. Only one ever displays something, an indicator of which radio control signal the watch last received, in your case UK (or possibly GE). It's the same module I have in my Japanese GW-9000-1JF.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> The dials at the top are working fine. Only one ever displays something, an indicator of which radio control signal the watch last received, in your case UK (or possibly GE). It's the same module I have in my Japanese GW-9000-1JF.


Thanks for that.

Looks like I got a bargain then.

Is one of indicators bottom right power display then?

You can tell I don't read instructions fully


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, bottom right is power reserve (High/Medium/Low).


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> Yes, bottom right is power reserve (High/Medium/Low).


Thanks for that.

Anyone else with this module - is your backlight extremely short before it switches off?


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Anyone else with this module - is your backlight extremely short before it switches off?


All the Tough Solar watches are like that, a necessary trade-off, I'm afraid.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else with this module - is your backlight extremely short before it switches off?
> ...


Thanks. What a git tho


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OK I like this watch I have.

But.......the displays awkwrd to see at times. Its like gold colour on black, as opposed to normal black on grey.

So i'm looking again. Same spec-solar, atomic, auto EL light.

But normal display.

Can anyone tell me any model nos?

Cheers.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> OK I like this watch I have.
> 
> But.......the displays awkwrd to see at times. Its like gold colour on black, as opposed to normal black on grey.
> 
> ...


That looks like a GW-810, if it is they make the same model with a non-reversed display (sorry, can't recall the exact model number), so you should be able to get another pretty much the same as that one.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Dave ME said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > OK I like this watch I have.
> ...


yup mines GW-810D-1VER GW-810D-1VER

I know the Mission Impossible LE was same-just missed out on one









Just want same spec with diffrent background. Then i'll sell this hopefully.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I could have sworn I'd seen a GW-810 with a normal display, but I can't find a model number for it right now. Have a look at the MTG-900DU-2AVER or MTG-930DU-8VER both models are solar, atomic and have auto-EL. They don't have the 5 band feature that your 810 has, but then you probably don't need the ability to synch with the atomic clock in Japan. Both of those will synch with the UK radio signal just fine. If you need the multi-region thing, then the GW-800D-1VER will do the job.


----------

